# رائحة كريهة من المكيف؟؟؟؟؟؟



## muhannadsd (21 يونيو 2010)

لدي سؤال لمهندسي التكييف الأفاضل ماهو سبب انبعاث الرحة الكريهة من المكيف السبليت (الجداري ) وخاصة عند ضبط الحرارة الداخلية على درجة مرتفعة ( 27 مئوية مثلا)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نرمين احمد (21 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تكون بسبب اتربه وشوائب على الملف الداخلى(المبخر)


----------



## lookpop (21 يونيو 2010)

تظهر الرائحه الكريهه عند درجه 27 درجه مئويه . اولا ليس بالضروره هذه الدرجه لان هذه الرائحه تظهر عند توقف الكباس عندم يفصل عند درجه الحراره المطلوبه والفصل يكون كثير بالطبع عند درجات الحراره العاليه فتنشط البكتريا و تنبعث الرائحه الكريهه . وللتغلب علي ذلك يجب تنظيف الجهاز بالكامل قبل موسم التشغيل و بعد انتهائه مباشره ويكون التنظيف باستخدام المنظفات الخاصه لهذا الغرض او باستخدام الكلور المخفف و الديتول المخفف و الشطف بالصابون السائل و المائ الفاتر . وكذلك يجب المحافظه علي تهويه المكان المكييف في اوقات عدم شغل هذه الاماكن لمده ساعه و نصف علي الاقل لتجديد هواء الغرفه . ويوجد اليوم منقيات هواء تعمل علي قتل البكتيريا و التخلص من الروائح الكريهه


----------

